# Floriani Commercial Offers Floriani Squeeze �N� Snip Embroidery Tool



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Floriani Commercial Offers Floriani Squeeze ‘N’ Snip Embroidery Tool*

Floriani Squeeze ‘N’ Snip, a unique new cutting tool, is now available from Floriani Commercial. Ideal for hand and machine embroidery and a range of sewing and craft applications, these precision-crafted snips are designed for ease of use. 

The micro-serrated blade effortlessly cuts any weight thread, and the curved fine tip makes trimming tight jump stitches easy, even in hard-to-reach areas. Squeeze ‘N Snip’s light weight and squeeze-spring action combine superior ergonomics and functionality for better performance and less user strain and fatigue.

Featuring styling used by professionals and configured using top-quality materials, Squeeze ‘N’ Snip is designed to last for years with simple regular maintenance and carries a limited warranty. 

For more information about the company and its full line of commercial products that includes Appli-Stitch materials, Floriani stabilizers, threads, and more, go to www.florianicommercial.com or call 865-549-5115.


----------

